# MES 30 20076314 motherboard dead.



## csrt4wookienutz (Jan 3, 2019)

I was smoking a Brisket tonight and realized that the smoker had turned off. It hadn't been long because I had hit 140 IT and only started about 3.5hrs prior. 

I tossed the brisket in the oven and began dismantling the smoker. 

Finally pulled off a cover on the bottom and found what I believe to be the problem because there is no mistaking that burned up Electronics smell. 

The motherboard for a lack of better term is dead. 

I have searched but can't seem to find this part listed anywhere on the internet, anybody have any idea where to track one down?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 3, 2019)

Call masterbuilt. I’ve had great experience with they’re customer service in the past. It’s just to bad they don’t build a better quality product. 

I had both my mes 40s stop working this year due to the connections coming apart. Thankfully my buddy got new connections that are better and will last longer and hooked them up for me. I don’t do electrical. 

Scott


----------



## csrt4wookienutz (Mar 6, 2019)

Late late reply but they said that is a non serviceable part and I would have to buy a entire new unit.


----------



## Ben58 (Mar 9, 2019)

Check this site. You will need to put in your model number.  https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/gasgrillparts/brands/masterbuilt/


----------



## walta (Mar 27, 2019)

Other than the smell do you have any reason to believe this part is bad?

Have you inspected the terminals of the heater this is the single most common failure point.

I had that board fail on mine I removed the board from the steel box removed the rubber with a knife and a brass wire brush resoldered all the bad connections and reassembled.

 Walta


----------



## tallbm (Mar 27, 2019)

csrt4wookienutz said:


> I was smoking a Brisket tonight and realized that the smoker had turned off. It hadn't been long because I had hit 140 IT and only started about 3.5hrs prior.
> 
> I tossed the brisket in the oven and began dismantling the smoker.
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

If you cannot find a replacement board part I would NOT buy an entirely new smoker I would recommend you buy a new controller unit and do a very simple rewire to get an even BETTER performing electric smoker than what you had when it was working.

There are controllers called PID controllers and a company named Auber makes very simple and good ones you can buy and use.  The rewire job is simply splicing the smooth Black wire from the cord to one of the braided Brown/Tan wires and then splicing the smooth White wire from the cord to the other braided Brown/Tan wire.  That's basically it for the rewire.
You then would plug the MES plug into the Auber PID.  Plug the Auber PID into the wall and set a smoker temp.  Then throw the Auber temp probe into the MES to measure the heat and boom you have a smoker that soon will be more accurate and better performing than the original MES 

I also often recommend replacing the electrical connectors at the heating element and at the safety rollout limit switch with hi temp stainless steal ones since the crappy masterbuilt connectors corroding and coming apart is maybe the most common failure point of the MES.

There are a number of rewiring threads available on the forum but here is mine in case you need to read up on what I mention as a possibility for yourself:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

Enjoy! :)


----------



## smokenharley (Apr 1, 2019)

What tallbm said.....and you will without question have much better control over your temps.


----------



## csrt4wookienutz (Apr 19, 2019)

I just moved into a house where I can finally use my smoker outdoors, I know what a crazy idea!
Just set up my inkbird and basically just followed this video  
I used the factory cord and left the ground connected but put some spade connectors on the other 2 wires and she is in business! Right now doing a auto learn procedure but getting tighter to target temp! Thanks, once I finalize my setup I will post some pictures of setup!


----------

